# Google Adwords or Facebook ads?



## LiteralT (Apr 21, 2013)

I ran a FB ad that has generally been pretty unsuccessful. I do have ideas on how to change it for the next run, but in general I'm wondering if you've had better results from FB ads or Google adwords? 

In addition, has anyone ever used thrillist to market their t-shirts? I can't find much information on that site as far as success, cost, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Google adwords may lead more clicks. Keep a close eye on the ROI. or it costs too much


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

We've had better experience with Google AdWords than with the Facebook marketing tools. But, I agree with rena_PEAK, you need keep a close eye on the numbers because the marketing campaigns can get pretty expensive.


----------



## QStitch (Aug 6, 2009)

Defiantly Google Adword, it works much better than FB. You can set it by monthly budget, help to keep the cost down. Start locally and than expand from there. Best of Luck.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

LiteralT said:


> I ran a FB ad that has generally been pretty unsuccessful. I do have ideas on how to change it for the next run, but in general I'm wondering if you've had better results from FB ads or Google adwords?
> 
> In addition, has anyone ever used thrillist to market their t-shirts? I can't find much information on that site as far as success, cost, etc.
> 
> Thank you!


Nice website ..IMHO, your designs are nice, but a bit redundant. What you need to do is bring *"Buyers"* to your website. Try online Market places to see if anyone wants to buy your shirts in the first place. Then bring them to your website. Thillist seems to be similar to Pinterest and Stumbleupon. They can't hurt, but don't expect big results. If you are going to market your website using AdWords or Facebook ads, you need to commit at least $50-$100 a day and do it consistently for a year or more. A lot of money! Hit and miss with Adword and Facebook are a waste of money. Unless you can keep it up, people forget real fast. It would be like having a Billboard one day at a time, in different locations. Try selling your shirts somewhere locally and then bring them to your website. Try to infiltrate local High Schools and Colleges, then bring them to your website. It's going to take word of month and a long time to develop a clientele to fully support a website.


----------



## LiteralT (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks all! We are infiltrating locally and growing out (after prom parties, film festival giveaways, music festivals, etc. and local retailers). Hoping that that combined with internet will increase traffic. Thanks again! And thanks for checking out the website. We wanted a consistent look-immediate identification of the brand. Check back-we have some more fun shirts coming!


----------



## dsobali (Jun 22, 2012)

I prefer facebook ads..


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

I find it very interesting that people are choosing Google over Facebook. I found that Facebook has so many more options to direct your ads to customers that I never found Google useful. Makes me want to give google another try. I like how on Facebook you can direct toward male, female, by age, location, I especially like how you can aim aids at just people who like specific tshirt stores like threadless or cafepress or other competitors.


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

youtube will direct more traffic to your website IF you make interesting videos of your product.

google costs so much


Facebook is useless (people go to Facebook only to gossip) 
they don't care about the ads


----------



## matildajane (Jul 4, 2013)

What i feel is google ads give more leads when compared to facebook ads. One thing is that, through facebook if you get leads then obviously it is of big project.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Google Adwords is much better when it comes to website clicks.


----------



## Graphix Guy (May 21, 2009)

Google adwords can be less expensive if you adjust campaign settings to a geographical area, additionally. You'll be less likely to "run out of money" on your daily budget if you limit the presence of your campaign that way. Same for time of day. Don't run your ads 24 hours, allowing Adwords to "distribute" your budget only during the more likely parts of a 24-hour period that your potential audience will be awake.

Another thing - keep an active Facebook campaign (not necessarily spending with ads unless it's in your budget.). One of the best ways to boost your webpage's visibility is with cross-linking, and in my experience, my webpages seem to perform better if there's an accompanying Facebook fan page with popular posts that direct visitors back to the website, while people browsing your website looking for more daily updates might be find a link to Like (subscribe to) your Facebook fanpage useful, as they'll get feeds of any specials or news you might like to offer your customers in Facebook posts. Each helps the other build traffic.


----------



## arpitsharma (Nov 6, 2019)

It varies on your business and your budget as well. There are so many similarities, but some different characteristics make them different and help you to get better revenue from your small business.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

For me, FB delivered 10x the income of other marketing/advertising venues. That success was based on investing significant effort in SM analysis regarding the Words being used most in engagement.
For example, when the HIGHLAND Games are being hosted here in the spring, all words Scottish that align with a graphic T gets attention. High yield marketing requires a lot of care and feeding. Many have other jobs to tend to besides analyzing what folks are yapping about. 

Google costs can be very low IF you can associate the offer to a YouTube ditty. That is a key, Google and YT work very well together. I wonder why.
The same applies to Amazon and AWS.

Make your marketing edgy so when the buyer gets to your store they know they made the right choice. If your analytics show the overwhelming visits last less than 10 seconds, you can interpret that as a disconnect of the promise offered in the marketing and what they saw in less than 10 seconds. That is fixable.
To answer your question FB and grass-roots is the only marketing I do today.
Best of success.


----------

